# How will this look?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i thought i share my idea for a kit..

i will be using the combat from extreme sides and extreme rear.

i jes want people ideas about if or will the lines and curves of this kit will match of pretty nicely.





























something like that.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i guess it flows nicely all together but i still dont like the extreme rear IMO. 

someone really needs to make more rears for the B14's we have enough fronts


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2002)

Love the combat front end.......not too big on the extreme rear end though. the sides are sweet.......flow very nicely with the front. on my nissan i have dual exhaust so i prefer something that contours around both tips.......just my opinion!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LIU...I went stressed this same thing when Iwas putting together my kit....

At first I was gonna go R33 front and Ext. sides/rear.....untill I saw it on a Sentra at HIN... If U really take a good look at the sides-the front and ends of the skirt sort of flare out to match the Ext. front/rear...

Which I didnt think looked right ...thats why I went crazy for those M3s--I kinda just settled with the Ext. rear since it was a hook-up with the sides....but we really are in need of more rear options...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

anyone else.. come on i wanna hear some of ur opinions.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *anyone else.. come on i wanna hear some of ur opinions. *


That...thing...is so ugly I voted _twice!_ under extreme horrible. All that clutter clashes with the design of the car.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
's-all good c'ept the rear. Too in-yo-face. I like the rear skirts optionsunlimited style. Like an Acura TL or maxima with ionic dynamic.

Seth


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

get that front, SE-R sideskirts, and leave the stock bumper .. thatd look cool to me


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I love ur CAR MP2050!.... damn  i want it


----------

